# Congratulations!



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

With a successful 5-day seminar in Victoria just a couple weeks past, host Hope Roberts ran her first spring trial with "Caesar". He won the Qualifying! Good for her!











Another participant got a CM in the Qual in Calgary in her first-ever trial. Nice work Mary!











All in all, a very productive seminar.

EvanG


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs, very nice  Congratulations to them!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congrats! Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Update: Here's Caesar with Qual win #2!










This is his second win in less than a month. He's making great progress. Another successful Smartwork dog.

EvanG


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Cute! Congratulations to all.


----------

